# Spiced Mulled Wine



## wkingsnorth (Sep 15, 2013)

I thought I would post this in here since this section is about recipes. This recipe is for a batch of spiced mulled wine. It comes out of the bottle ready to warm up and enjoy on those cold fall and winter days. It is based off a local wine that I enjoy but wanted to duplicate and make my own. Here is the recipe and process

Ingredients

6 Gallons of Red Wine (I used Wine Expert Zinfandel Cabernet)
2 oz Orange Extract
2 oz Ground Cinnamon
2 oz Nutmeg
2 oz All Spice
2 tbl Cardamom
5 whole cloves (DO NOT USE GROUND CLOVE OR MORE WHOLE CLOVES!)
6 cup Sugar (more or less to taste)

Process

Primary Fermentation (10 days or until you reach desired gravity)

Rack wine

Add all Spice ingredients except the sugar (sugar comes into play later).
Start Secondary Fermentation and flavoring (Let sit 10 days)

Rack wine and check gravity

Stabilize and clarify wine

After clearing add sugar to sweeten
let sit a day or two and check sweetness (add more sugar if needed) 

(This wine needs to be balanced as far as sweetness goes. If it is too dry it wont taste as good warmed up.)

filter wine and bottle
Note:This wine will clog the filters. I went through 2 filters doing this wine.


----------



## wkingsnorth (Sep 15, 2013)

BTW, I call this wine GloWine. That is based off the german name for this type of wine. Here is a picture of my finished product.


----------



## wkingsnorth (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh, and special thanks to cedarswamp for pointing me in the right direction for the recipe ingredients.


----------



## Julie (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting the recipe, it is starting to get to that time of the year where a nice mug of mulled wine is just what you need. 

And, nice label.


----------



## wkingsnorth (Sep 15, 2013)

Julie said:


> Thanks for posting the recipe, it is starting to get to that time of the year where a nice mug of mulled wine is just what you need.
> 
> And, nice label.



Thank you. I found a website that sells blank labels and they have an online designer program that comes with the labels.


----------



## cedarswamp (Sep 15, 2013)

wkingsnorth said:


> Oh, and special thanks to cedarswamp for pointing me in the right direction for the recipe ingredients.



Looks good, did it come out like the one you were hoping to duplicate?


----------



## wkingsnorth (Sep 15, 2013)

cedarswamp said:


> Looks good, did it come out like the one you were hoping to duplicate?



Seriously, I can't tell the difference. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tess (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Tx_jrod (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm doing this with a cranberry base. Hope it comes out good. So far I've noticed that I will have to add something to get the color back to red. Possibly pomegranate


----------

